# Jim Huntington Swap Meet March 22, 2015



## sm2501 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jim Huntington Swap Meet March 22, 2015

This is an indoor event the hall is 40 x 90  

The Jim Huntington, Antique bicycle swap meet will be held on 

March 22, 2015 

Location:  Belchertown VFW Post 8428, 41 Pelham Rd. Belchertown, MA 01007 

swap meet starts at 7:15 to 12:30

Would you like a vendor space?

Vendor spaces are 30.00.  

free admission general public

Please reply if you plan on attending or being a vendor


Please pass and post everywhere possible.

Thank you, Joe Rapoza

508 558 5129


----------

